# Smileys in Gästebuch



## El_Tomato (28. Juni 2007)

Ich hab ein Gästebuch gecodet und möchte da gerne Smileys einfügen.
Ich habe es versucht aber es funktionierte nicht und jetzt frage ich hier:
Wie bekomme ich Smileys neben das Textfeld eintragen und kann auf die Smileys klicken, so dass sie im Textfeld eingefügt werden?
Hier ist der Code der Datei einfügen und da sollen die Smileys neben das Textfeld:

```
<form method="post" action="gb.php">
  <div align="center">
    <p>Name: <br />                
      <input name="name" type="text" size="38">
      <br>
      E-Mail: <br />
      <input name="email" type="text" size="38">
      <br>
      Eintrag: <br />
      <textarea name="eintrag" cols="35" rows="10"></textarea>
      <br>
      
      <input type="submit" name="Button" value="Absenden">
    </p>
  </div>
</form>
```
Hier sind die Smileys die ich gerne haben möchte:
Smileys
Wenn ihr mir helfen könntet, wäre das sehr nett.

mfg El_Tomato


----------



## Acriss (28. Juni 2007)

Das geht mit Javascript. Nicht mit HTML.
Leider beschäftige ich cih noch nicht solange damit.
Aber was du schonmal amchen kannst ist folgendes:
Du musst jeden Smiley verlinken:
<a href="" onClick=><img src="URL"></a>
dann muss dir jetzt nur noch jemand verraten, was du bei onCLick einsetzen musst


----------



## Samy-Deluxe (28. Juni 2007)

hier hab ich mal schnell den code rausgesucht, so in der art hab ich es 

```
<a href="javascript:add(':)')"><img src="smilys/1.gif" border="0"></a>

<script language="JavaScript">
var n = 1;
function add(code)
{
	
	form.guestbook.value += " " + code ;
	
}
</script>
```

nach form. ist der Name des Elemntes also  <textarea name="guestbook"> nicht zu vergessen


----------



## Maik (28. Juni 2007)

Hi,

das Thema wird dann mal ins JS-Board umgeleitet.


----------



## El_Tomato (28. Juni 2007)

*Hilfe im Codefragment*

Könnte mir hier jemand ein Beispiel geben, wo sich der Smiley in einer Textarea öffnet? Bei mir funktioniert das nicht!
Hier ist der Code:

```
<a href="javascript:add(':)')"><img src="smilys/1.gif" border="0"></a>

<script language="JavaScript">
var n = 1;
function add(code)
{
	
	form.guestbook.value += " " + code ;
	
}
</script>
```

Danke im Voraus

mfG El_Tomato


----------



## Maik (28. Juni 2007)

Versuch es mal hiermit:


```
<script type="text/javascript">
var n = 1;
function add(code) {
         document.guestbook.eintrag.value += " " + code ;
}
</script>
```


```
<form action="gb.php" method="post" name="guestbook">
      <textarea name="eintrag" cols="35" rows="10"></textarea>
</form>

<a href="#" onclick="add(' :)');"><img src="smileys/lach.gif" border="0"></a>
```


----------



## El_Tomato (29. Juni 2007)

Ich hab da ein kleines Problemchen. 
Ich habe es so gemacht wie mir gesagt wurde, aber es schickt einfach nicht ab und man kann sich nicht in das Gästebuch eintragen  .
So sieht schonmal mein Code aus:

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01//EN"
  "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/strict.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">

<title></title>

<style type="text/css">
body {
	background-color: #ABF07D;
}
#Layer1 {
	position:absolute;
	left:189px;
	top:118px;
	width:131px;
	height:160px;
	z-index:1;
}
</style>

<script type="text/javascript">
var n = 1;
function add(code) {
         document.guestbook.eintrag.value += " " + code ;
}
</script>

</head>
<body>

    <p>Name: <br />                
      <input name="name" type="text" size="38">
      <br>
      E-Mail: <br />
      <input name="email" type="text" size="38">


<form action="mail.php" method="post" name="guestbook">
      <textarea name="eintrag" cols="50" rows="10"></textarea>
</form>

<a href="#" onclick="add(' :)');"><img src="smileys/lach.gif" border="0"></a>

<input type="submit" name="Button" value="Absenden">
</body>
</html>
```
Falls jemand wissen könnte woran das liegt, solle er sich bitte hier melden.
Hier ist nochmal der Link zum Gästebuch


----------



## Sven Mintel (29. Juni 2007)

El_Tomato hat gesagt.:


> So sieht schonmal mein Code aus:



So sieht er nicht aus, sondern so: 

```
<a href="smileys/lach.gif" onclick="add(':-D');"><img src="smileys/lach.gif" border="0"></a>
```

Mache daraus mal Folgendes:

```
<img onclick="add(':-D');" src="smileys/lach.gif" border="0" style="cursor:pointer">
```

Den Link brauchst du dort überhaupt nicht


----------



## El_Tomato (29. Juni 2007)

Aber dann habe ich das Problem, dass bei dem fertigen Eintrag der Smiley nicht da steht sonder :-D!
Wie mache ich nun, dass der Smiley anstatt :-D da steht?


----------



## Sven Mintel (29. Juni 2007)

Du musst den Smiley-Code beim Übermitteln des Textes per PHP durch den entsprechenden <img>-Tag ersetzen.

Beiträge dazu findest du im PHP-Forum en masse.


----------



## El_Tomato (29. Juni 2007)

Also muss ich in der Datei guestbook.php vor der ausgabe die ganzen  etc durch <img src"?" ...> ersetzen?
Das habe ich versucht aber es klappt noch immer nicht -.- es zeigt die Smileys nur auf der Seite an und ich weiss nich wie ich das vor der Ausgabe hinbekommen soll. =(


----------



## Sven Mintel (29. Juni 2007)

Dazu müsste man den Code der guestbook.php sehen(falls du das hier postest, denke daran, evtl. vorhandene Zugangsdaten für MySQL etc. zu entfernen )


----------



## El_Tomato (29. Juni 2007)

Keine Sorge, das Gästebuch läuft ohne MYSQL ^^
naja hier ist der Code:

```
<style type="text/css">
<!--
a:link {
	color: #000000;
}
a:visited {
	color: #000000;
}
a:hover {
	color: #000000;
}
a:active {
	color: #000000;
}
-->
</style><center>
  <h2 align="center"><u>Gästebuch</u></h2>

  <div align="center">
    <p><a href="eintragen.htm">Ins Gästebuch eintragen</a></p>
    <p>&nbsp;</p>
  </div>
</center>

<div align="center">
  <?php

$datenbank = "daten.dat"; $datei = fopen($datenbank,"r");

fpassthru($datei);

?>
</div>
```


----------



## Sven Mintel (29. Juni 2007)

zeige mal die gb.php


----------



## El_Tomato (29. Juni 2007)

Hier:

```
<?php

$daten=$_POST[eintrag]."<br>von <a href=mailto:".$_POST[email].">".$_POST[name]."</a><br><br>";

$datenbank = "daten.dat";

$datei = fopen($datenbank,"a");

fwrite($datei, $daten);

?><style type="text/css">
<!--
a:link {
	color: #000000;
}
a:visited {
	color: #000000;
}
a:hover {
	color: #000000;
}
a:active {
	color: #000000;
}
-->
</style>

<div align="center">
  <p>Eintrag erfolgreich.  </p>
  <p>  <a href="guestbook.php">Zurück zum Gästebuch</a></p>
</div>
```


----------

